# DHG535-2 RCA/Thompson Modem



## Rump (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a new DHG535-2 RCA/Thompson Modem that comcast installed for my phone service. I have read that I can use this for hooking up my router to my PC. Does this mean I need to have my existing modem for my internet service with comcast? If I discontinue my Internet with Comcast will I no longer be able to use the phone modem for internet?? Thanks, Rump


----------

